# Classic FM Hall of Fame 2013



## ClassicFM (Jan 9, 2013)

I see there has already been some discussion about this here, but I thought it would be interesting to get your thoughts on the Hall of Fame chart 2013. The complete list is here: http://bit.ly/CFM2013HOF

The inclusion of certain pieces in the top ten has generated some debate - should video game scores be there?

Best,
Kyle


----------



## TwoFourPianist (Mar 28, 2013)

Video game scores need more recognition! Even though I did not vote for any of them, I am not objecting to them being in the top 5. To those complaining - don't worry! Beethoven isn't going anywhere!

I voted for no. 272, 118 and 62.


----------



## ClassicFM (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the votes! Have you seen some of the conversation on our site? Interesting thoughts from both sides...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

At this rate, people are going to start thinking of people like Ludovico Einaudi, Yanni, Vangelis and that lot as classical musicians and classical music composers by next year...and then the year after, symphonic metal will be considered a "genre of classical music."
This is terrible........


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think this list is a reflection of the lack of education about the fine arts in schools, (the poor educational system all around). As well as the effect that consumerism and the media has had on society. I think it also reflects poorly on the Classic FM Radio station.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not enough jazz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

tdc said:


> I think this list is a reflection of the lack of education about the fine arts in schools, (the poor educational system all around). As well as the effect that consumerism and the media has had on society. I think it also reflects poorly on the Classic FM Radio station.


Given that composers, critics, performers, musicologists, (and compositions, criticisms, performances and other evolving traditions) allow for a much wider definition of what 'classical' music is, I have to disagree. It's one thing to have a debate about terms, and which types and pieces of music might justifiably be associated with the term 'classical'; it's quite another to apportion blame to the educators for failing to do what even the classical insiders fail to do!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> symphonic metal will be considered a "genre of classical music."


speaking of, was there any symphonic metal included? genuine question, I just schemed the chart.


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

I saw a comment on your site saying "thank you classic fm for embracing all music" or something like that, which would be nice except:
You are called CLASSIC FM! Classical Music! Whilst I accept that classical music is a vague area, I cannot see music like the Final Fantasy 7 soundtrack (which I still enjoy) standing alongside works of composers like Schubert, Bach and Beethoven. Just because a piece of music isn't pop or rock and has violins in it does not make it classical!

Also, please consider in the future producing a one page list, not a gallery which is tiring to navigate through.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

This gallery is so annoying to navigate that I only had the patience to see the top 1-50. The design is beautiful (and also the images), but having to mouse-over to see the text is just a terrible idea.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's the full list in a neater format:

1	Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 2 in C minor
2	Vaughan Williams The Lark Ascending
3	Uematsu Aerith's Theme (Final Fantasy series)
4	Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
5	Soule Skyrim
6	Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 5 in Eb 'Emperor'
7	Elgar Enigma Variations
8	Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A
9	Beethoven Symphony no. 6 Pastoral
10	Allegri Miserere
11	Elgar Cello Concerto in E minor
12	Beethoven Symphony no. 9 Choral 'Ode to Joy'
13	Bruch Violin Concerto no. 1 in G minor
14	Holst The Planets Suite
15	Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture
16	Jenkins The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
17	Barber Adagio for Strings
18	Pachelbel Canon in D
19	Dvorak Symphony no. 9 in E minor (New World)
20	Shore The Lord of the Rings
21	Beethoven Symphony no. 7 in A
22	Handel Messiah
23	Sibelius Finlandia
24	Mascagni Cavalleria Rusticana
25	Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherezade
26	Saint-Saëns Symphony no. 3 'Organ'
27	Grieg Piano Concerto in A minor
28	Vivaldi Four Seasons
29	Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 3 in D minor
30	Tchaikovsky Swan Lake
31	Fauré Requiem
32	Rodrigo Concerto de Aranjuez
33	Mozart Requiem
34	Shostakovich Piano Concerto no. 2 in F
35	Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
36	Ungar The Ashokan Farewell
37	Rachmaninov Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini
38	Bach Brandenburg Concertos
39	Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no. 1 in Bb minor
40	Grieg Peer Gynt Suite no. 1
41	Beethoven Piano Sonata no.14 in C# minor 'Moonlight'
42	Beethoven Symphony no. 5 in C minor
43	Bizet Au fond du temple saint
44	Rachmaninov Symphony no. 2 in E minor
45	Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor
46	Mendelssohn Hebrides Overture
47	Mozart Ave Verum Corpus
48	Vaughan Williams Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
49	Pärt Spiegel im Spiegel
50	Handel Zadok the Priest (Coronation Anthems)
51	Williams Schindler's List
52	Puccini La Bohème
53	Mozart Piano Concerto no.21 in C
54	Sibelius Karelia Suite
55	Smetana Má Vlast
56	Puccini Madame Butterfly
57	Bach Double Violin Concerto in D minor BWV 1043
58	Morricone The Mission Theme 
59	Beethoven Symphony no. 3 'Eroica'
60	Khachaturian Spartacus
61	Borodin In the Steppes of Central Asia
62	Górecki Symphony no. 3
63	Mahler Symphony no. 5 in C# minor
64	Tchaikovsky Nutcracker Suite
65	Wagner Tannhäuser
66	Mahler Symphony no. 2 in C minor 'Resurrection'
67	Debussy Suite Bergamasque - Clair de Lune
68	Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 5
69	Fauré Cantique de Jean Racine
70	Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 6 'Pathétique'
71	Bach Toccata and Fugue in D minor
72	Godfrey The Mirror of Love
73	Mozart Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
74	Beethoven Egmont Overture
75	Chopin Piano Concerto no. 2 in F minor
76	Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
77	Bizet Carmen
78	Tallis Spem in Alium
79	Orff Carmina Burana
80	Butterworth Banks of Green Willow
81	Saint-Saëns Danse Macabre
82	Sibelius Symphony no. 5 in Eb
83	Barry Dances with Wolves 'John Dunbar Theme'
84	Strauss, J II Blue Danube
85	Shostakovich Jazz Suite no.2
86	Einaudi I Giorni
87	Widor Organ Symphony no. 5 in F minor
88	Beethoven Violin Concerto in D major
89	Wagner Die Walküre
90	Mozart Marriage of Figaro
91	Shostakovich The Gadfly
92	Elgar Pomp and Circumstance 4 in G major
93	Albinoni Adagio for Organ and Strings in G minor
94	Verdi Nabucco
95	Tchaikovsky Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
96	Hess Ladies in Lavender 
97	Brahms German Requiem
98	Addinsell Warsaw Concerto
99	Zimmer Gladiator
100	Williams Star Wars
101	Marquez Danzon no.2
102	Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto in D major
103	Sibelius Symphony no. 2 in D minor
104	Armstrong Romeo and Juliet
105	Vaughan Williams English Folk Song Suite
106	Chopin Piano Concerto no. 1 in E minor
107	Dvorak Cello Concerto
108	Einaudi Le Onde
109	Saint-Saëns Carnival of the Animals
110	Strauss R Four Last Songs
111	Binge Elizabethan Serenade
112	Bach Cello Suites
113	Handel Solomon (Arrival of the Queen of Sheba)
114	Satie Gymnopedies
115	MacCunn The Land of the Mountain and the Flood
116	Bach St Matthew Passion
117	Badelt Pirates of the Caribbean
118	Borodin Prince Igor
119	Verdi Requiem
120	Barry Out of Africa
121	Bach Mass in B Minor
122	Stravinsky The Rite of Spring
123	Beethoven Bagatelle Fur Elise
124	Mozart The Magic Flute
125	Verdi La Traviata
126	Jenkins Adiemus (Songs of Sanctuary)
127	Tchaikovsky Capriccio Italien
128	Mozart Clarinet Quintet in A
129	Delibes Lakmé
130	Massenet Meditation from Thaïs
131	Mozart Cosi Fan Tutte
132	Ravel Bolero
133	Finzi Eclogue
134	Elgar Dream of Gerontius
135	Jenkins Palladio
136	Vaughan Williams Fantasia on Greensleeves
137	Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition
138	Beethoven Choral Fantasia
139	Maxwell Davies Farewell to Stromness
140	Mozart Don Giovanni
141	Long The Aviators
142	Lauridsen O Magnum Mysterium
143	Williams Jurassic Park 
144	Williams & Doyle Harry Potter
145	Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 8 in C minor (Pathétique)
146	Grieg Holberg Suite
147	Puccini Tosca
148	Schubert Piano Quintet in A 'Trout'
149	Verdi Aida
150	Rossini William Tell Overture
151	Sibelius Violin Concerto in D minor
152	Puccini Gianni Schicchi
153	Fauré Pavane
154	Strauss, J Radetzky March
155	Schumann Piano Concerto in A minor
156	Wagner Tristan and Isolde
157	Gounod Mors et Vita (Judex)
158	Lord Durham Concerto
159	Copland Appalachian Spring
160	Shostakovich Jazz Suite no.1
161	Mendelssohn Midsummer Night's Dream
162	Long Embers
163	Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 1 in C
164	Schubert String Quintet in C, D956
165	Barber Violin Concerto
166	Bruch Adagio appassionato for violin & orchestra, op.57
167	Williams Saving Private Ryan
168	Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 4 in G
169	Handel Sarabande
170	Elgar Ave Maria
171	Sullivan The Yeomen of the Guard
172	Mozart Laudate Dominum (Solemn Vespers)
173	Bach The Well-Tempered Clavier
174	Kirkhope Viva Pinata
175	Bruch Scottish Fantasy
176	Elgar Introduction and Allegro
177	Brahms Violin Concerto in D major
178	Bach Cantata BWV147 'Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring'
179	Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
180	Debussy Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
181	Piazzolla Libertango
182	Mozart Adagio for Violin in E, K261
183	Tchaikovsky Sleeping Beauty
184	Tarrega Recuerdos de la Alhambra
185	Strauss, J II Die Fledermaus
186	Shostakovich Symphony no. 5 in D minor
187	Hawes Quanta Qualia (Blue in Blue)
188	Schubert Symphony no. 9 in C (Great)
189	Mahler Symphony no. 1 in D (Titan)
190	Grieg Lyric Pieces (Wedding Day at Troldhaugen)
191	Chopin Nocturne op. 9 no.2 in Eb
192	Britten Peter Grimes
193	Dvorak Rusalka
194	Handel Music for the Royal Fireworks
195	Bruch Kol Nidrei
196	Hawes Highgrove Suite
197	Parry Jerusalem
198	Wagner Lohengrin
199	Walton Crown Imperial
200	Dvorak Symphony no. 8 in G
201	Bach Goldberg Variations
202	Brahms Piano Concerto no. 2 in Bb
203	Copland Fanfare for the Common Man
204	Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 4
205	Zipoli Elevazione
206	Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 1 in F# minor
207	Sibelius Swan of Tuonela (Lemminkainen suite)
208	Shostakovich Assault on Beautiful Gorky (The Unforgettable Year 1919)
209	Mendelssohn Symphony no.4 (Italian)
210	Elgar Chanson de Matin
211	Stravinsky Firebird
212	Schubert Ave Maria
213	Borodin String Quartet no. 2 in D
214	Brahms Symphony no.4 in E minor
215	Mozart Piano Concerto no.23 in A
216	Whitacre The Seal Lullaby
217	Parry I Was Glad
218	Purcell Dido and Aeneas
219	Handel Water Music
220	Debussy La Mer
221	Gluck Orfeo and Euridice
222	Schubert Impromptu no.3 in G flat (Impromptus, op.90)
223	Vivaldi Gloria in D
224	Wagner Gotterdammerung
225	Mussorgsky Night on a Bare Mountain
226	Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 3 in C minor
227	Bach Cantata BWV208 'Sheep may Safely Graze'
228	Haydn Trumpet Concerto in Eb
229	Canteloube Songs of the Auvergne
230	Sibelius Andante Festivo
231	Mozart A Musical Joke
232	Elgar Violin Concerto
233	Puccini Turandot
234	Hawes Fair Albion
235	Satie Gnossiennes (No.1)
236	Long Porcelain
237	Elgar Salut d'amour
238	Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2 in D minor
239	Rossini Thieving Magpie Overture
240	Schubert Symphony no. 5 in Bb
241	Brahms Piano Concerto no. 1 in D minor
242	Mealor Wherever You Are
243	Brahms Symphony no.1 op.68 in C minor
244	Wagner Die Meistersinger - Overture
245	Schubert Symphony no. 8 in B minor (Unfinished)
246	Hess Piano Concerto
247	Stanley Trumpet Voluntary
248	Stopford Lully, Lulla, Lullay
249	Rutter Gaelic Blessing from Gloria 
250	Beethoven Fidelio
251	Mozart Piano Concerto no.20 in D minor
252	Khachaturian Masquerade
253	Brahms Academic Festival Overture
254	Finzi Five Bagatelles
255	Lunn Downton Abbey
256	Mozart Symphony no.40 in G minor
257	Gershwin Walking the Dog
258	Dvorak Slavonic Dances
259	Haydn The Creation (The Heavens are Telling)
260	Bach Cantata BWV140 'Wachet Auf'
261	Ravel Piano concerto in G
262	Binge Sailing By
263	Mendelssohn Elijah
264	Albinoni Oboe Concerto in D minor, op. 9 no.2
265	Finzi Clarinet Concerto in C minor
266	Beethoven Coriolan Overture
267	Haydn Cello Concerto no.1 in C
268	Dvorak American Suite, op.98b
269	Handel Xerxes
270	Lord Boom of the Tingling Strings
271	Vaughan Williams The Wasps Overture
272	Ravel Pavane pour une infante defunte
273	Beethoven Missa Solemnis
274	Mozart Symphony no.41 in C (Jupiter)
275	Bach, JC Symphony for Double Orchestra
276	Glass Violin Concerto
277	Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 2 in Bb
278	Einaudi Divenire
279	Mahler Symphony no. 8 in Eb 'Symphony Of a Thousand'
280	Beethoven Cello Sonata no.3 in A
281	Saint-Saëns Samson and Delila
282	Litolff Concerto Symphonique no. 4 in D minor
283	Mozart Exultate Jubilate - Alleluia
284	Vaughan Williams Symphony no. 5
285	Delius Florida Suite
286	Whitacre Sleep
287	Chopin Prelude no.15, Raindrop
288	Bellini Norma
289	Prokofiev Lieutenant Kije suite
290	Elgar Cockaigne
291	Delibes Coppelia
292	Debussy The Girl with the Flaxen Hair (Preludes)
293	Coates Dambusters March
294	Vivaldi Concerto for 4 Violins op.3 no.10
295	Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings in C
296	Elgar Symphony no. 1
297	Pergolesi Stabat Mater
298	Debussy Arabesque no. 1
299	Vivaldi Concerto for 2 Mandolins RV532
300	Mozart Bassoon Concerto in B flat


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the video game ones don't ''just contain violins'' they're written for orchestra like all the classics.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> the video game ones don't ''just contain violins'' they're written for orchestra like all the classics.


But not all the classics are written for orchestra. That's not what defines Classical music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bleh. I've just listened to Uematsu Aerith's Theme from Final Fantasy. I would call it New Age. It's nice, but gentle piano (with lots of airy reverb) does not classical make. There's just something remarkably non-classical about it. These votes surely came from the "classical is relaxing" crowd.

Edit: Actually I'm just as alarmed by the inclusion of Jon Lord, much as I love his work. Also, Sullivan gives me pause.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

RVW gets the second place, however.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> At this rate, people are going to start thinking of people like Ludovico Einaudi, Yanni, Vangelis and that lot as classical musicians and classical music composers by next year...and then the year after, symphonic metal will be considered a "genre of classical music."
> This is terrible........


I'm sorry to break it to you, but Einaudi is already on the Classical FM chart (3 times!!!).

I'm just surprised anyone is taking this seriously. It's a popularity contest. It has nothing to do with quality, and pretty much everyone involved knows this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm wondering what people think of this album:









Einaudi Glass Nyman Part - curious bed-fellows. Based on the tracks on this album, they're not so far apart.

Oops - I should have posted this in the "Oh Dear" thread.
http://www.talkclassical.com/24866-oh-dear.html


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It is good that this thread in here on the TC board. The posts to it illuminate in flaming pink how _cosmopolitan_ Talk Classical really is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you, but Einaudi is already on the Classical FM chart (3 times!!!).


Perkele

Are the people from Classic FM not embarrassed to have this list hanging around?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perkele
> 
> Are the people from Classic FM not embarrassed to have this list hanging around?


Next year, we should start an organized campaign to vote in Wellington's Victory. See if that passes muster by their high standards.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Next year, we should start an organized campaign to vote in Wellington's Victory. See if that passes muster by their high standards.


LOL that piece sucks! :lol:
Great idea though! 

Haha make sure to call it "Wellongtin's Victory" though....like the Corolian overture.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perkele
> 
> Are the people from Classic FM not embarrassed to have this list hanging around?


The people at Classic FM want publicity and other people talking about their website and station. A dash of controversy always helps that, "Classic FM picks 300 pieces that anyone already knows are good" wouldn't gain as many comments as "Classic FM picks video game music".

No sense in voting for Beethoven's Welly boot, he already gets enough publicity, vote CoAG in 2014!


----------



## TwoFourPianist (Mar 28, 2013)

ClassicFM said:


> Thanks for the votes! Have you seen some of the conversation on our site? Interesting thoughts from both sides...


It seems that the campaigners for the video game music have achieved their goal - it's getting people talking!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Me thinks that the list probably represents the tastes of Classic FM easy listening crowd! And for that is fine I think, because I know that 1 in a 1000 listeners will say; thanks for the fine introduction to what CM can be and start looking for something more qualified and less fragmented and thus it has a purpose!

/ptr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perkele
> 
> Are the people from Classic FM not embarrassed to have this list hanging around?


Let me assure you that nothing would embarrass them.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> the video game ones don't ''just contain violins'' they're written for orchestra like all the classics.


So where does that leave us...garbage for orchestra?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

The list is fascinating though unlike most lists it would seem that ,on the whole.the lower you go the quality rises.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

177. How, How How!!!!!????

That should be much much higher


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> 177. How, How How!!!!!????
> 
> That should be much much higher


Look at my post above.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

moody said:


> Look at my post above.


But It would still be roughly in the middle.

It should be much higher either way you look at it.
At least the Mendelssohn VC is in a descent position but I suppose that could be slightly higher as well.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> 177. How, How How!!!!!????
> 
> That should be much much higher


If you look a little farther in the list, you can see that Symphonie Fantastique is just a few steps behind "Viva Pinata"


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> But It would still be roughly in the middle.
> 
> It should be much higher either way you look at it.
> At least the Mendelssohn VC is in a descent position but I suppose that could be slightly higher as well.


I guess if we ignore the ranking and just look at which violin concertos made it to the list, the list doesn't look so bad.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

ClassicFM said:


> the Hall of Fame chart 2013. The complete list is here: http://bit.ly/CFM2013HOF


- the Hall of Dishonor for classical composers.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> 177. How, How How!!!!!????
> 
> That should be much much higher


You, sir, have a solid point there. How? I also can't find an answer.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Does Classic FM play music by Long, Lord, Binge, Einaudi, film music, VG music, etc. regularly? If they don't, how would so many selections from the top 300 be among genres such as these?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

This list is a blasphemy!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Feathers said:


> I guess if we ignore the ranking and just look at which violin concertos made it to the list, the list doesn't look so bad.


No it wouldn't, no Dvorak.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> Does Classic FM play music by Long, Lord, Binge, Einaudi, film music, VG music, etc. regularly? If they don't, how would so many selections from the top 300 be among genres such as these?


They do and other unmentionable stuff---anything goes.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> No it wouldn't, no Dvorak.


:lol: That's why it would only be "not so bad" relative to how it was WITH the ranking, but still be far from perfect, which probably isn't even possible for rankings like this.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just 1 piece of Schumann at 155.
First if all, the piece should be in the top 20 / 25.
Secondly, why just one...
This list is a disgrace and should,be ignored by anyone interested in classical music.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, the list is pretty dumb... But hey! RVW is second on the list! I celebrated anyway!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

If Classic FM listeners voted for their 'best loved' pieces, then it's a valid list of the 300 pieces that FM listeners voted for. And if there's only room for 300, then something someone likes won't be on the list.

What's all the ruckus? No-one's claiming it's a list of the greatest classical works ever written.

(I think I asked that last time).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> This list is a disgrace and should,be ignored by anyone interested in classical music.


...and that's why you brought attention to it a month later?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> ...and that's why you brought attention to it a month later?


Exactly!!!!!!!!


----------

